# Backpay



## westcoastrider7 (12 May 2018)

Hi all, I’ve been out since 2012 and just recently was told by someone that’s still in that he received back pay from 2009-2012 or something along those lines and that he knows people that got out around the same time that received it. I’m just wondering am I entitled to it and how would I go about getting in contact with someone about it?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 May 2018)

Did he just receive this money recently?


----------



## westcoastrider7 (12 May 2018)

I believe last year some time


----------



## Teager (13 May 2018)

Could be released to this thread with the pay increase. https://army.ca/forums/threads/113605.0.html


----------

